# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Продавщиц заставили носить табличку с размером груди

## Sanych

Шведская сеть магазинов нижнего белья Change обязала продавщиц указывать на бейджике с именем размер собственной груди. Руководство компании решило, что это поможет покупателям лучше определиться с размером необходимого бюстгальтера.

Как вам такое, стоят красотки в магазине, и у всех прям там где надо и написан размерчик

----------


## Mouse

через пару недель они решат дописать остальные размеры, останется только добавить цену и срок использования XD

----------


## Vanya

удобно)))

----------


## Sanych

Эт да, сразу видно ))

----------


## Carlen

> Как вам такое, стоят *красотки* в магазине, и у всех прям там где надо и написан размерчик


У нас не приемлемо, у нас в магазинах не все, мягко говоря, красотки.

А вообще, конечно, удобно. Замечательно если бы все размеры указывались, обхват груди, ее высота, талия, длина ноги и размер, рост, вес и возраст, а также семейное положение, типа "не замужем, воспитывает дочь". )))

----------


## Sanych

Я ж имел ввиду их магазин, а не наш  Я думаю в их сети частных магазинов этой фирмы баба Маня и тетка Клава не стоят в продавщицах.

----------


## Akasey

нафига размер писать? уже бы просто с голым торсом, чтоб каждый мог визуально сравнить размер и форму

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Еще бы писали сексуальный опыт =/

----------


## JAHolper

А если сиськи разного размера, они на бейджике два размера пишут или носят два бейджика?

----------


## Sanych

Это хто ж их так намял, что они разные стали

----------


## Carlen

Видно было кому

----------

